
Show HN: A native Upspin file browser for macOS - transitorykris
https://github.com/jnglco/browser
======
coderobe
I'm sorry but how is this _native_? It's an electron app...

------
dwich
For those unfamiliar with Upspin (as I was): "Upspin provides a global name
space to name all your files. Given an Upspin name, a file can be shared
securely, copied efficiently without “download” and “upload”, and accessed
from anywhere that has a network connection."
[https://upspin.io/doc/overview.md](https://upspin.io/doc/overview.md)

